# Super stoked!



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

^^There's a word for you that is rarely used 

But anyway, yes, I am super stoked to be buying an A.I. Tank next year, most likely in the early summer after all the kids are sold. 
I'll be buying the tank, the kit, the works! 
I'll FINALLY be able to use and have my own tank! 

I'll be extensively A.I.-ing my does, both alpines and boers! I'm only going to be using ennobled bucks and finshed champions. I want to out cross more, play with other genetics, provide more varity of kids, and be thrilled to have all those oppertunities!
Plus I'll be able to collect my bucks, so I can use them after they are long gone. 
Once again, I will have all the marbles! :laugh:


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

That sounds fun! Like shopping out of a catalog


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I know right! Just kinda look through the list, find one that jumps out and grabs you, order a few straw, A.I, and sit back and wait for some super nice kids


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

This is the one I'm getting
http://www.ctcryogenics.com/CT35.php


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How exciting


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Congrats! Some good herds to get semen from for Boers is EGGS and Able Acres. Those are just my personal favorite herds. Most of their bucks are Ennobled and are of excellent quality.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

BioGenics LTD has a pretty good list of Boers and Alpines. I've gotten most of my semen from them, they are super helpful and provide a quality product. It really is amazing the difference in quality you can get with using AI.

I did get some semen from Superior Semen Works one time, took forever to get it. I have heard from others that they also had a hard time getting semen from them and they weren't very good with customer service.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

^^ how much was the shipping?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the tank!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Once again, I will have all the marbles! :laugh:


i feel like you need an evil laugh emoticon for this. that goat laugh is way too goofy. lol

congrats though!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Lol, I know, but they dont have that emoticon.


----------

